# Aftermarket radio install



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

i have a sony head unit and i went to best buy to get an install kit and they said it just uses the same brakets and stuf so i didnt need anything except a harness and antenna adapter. But i have a 98 200sx and the stock cd player(pos by the way) takes up the whole dash, so if i installed my aftermarket radio there would be a huge gap. that doesnt sound right. Anyone do this before and can help me out?


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

you need to back and get a pocket from them for your dash. take the brackets off your factory radio and put them on the aftermarket and it goes right in


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

I've not done the install, but I've done many. One of the most helpful car stereo sites as far as "will it fit" and "how does it fit" questions is the metra company website. Metra kits are my personal favorite, they fit better than AI and scoche. If metra says they have a kit, look at it and then decide what you need. 

http://www.metraonline.com/products/search_by_vehicle.asp


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

there is no kit its a ISO mount.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

im not too savy so you'll have to fill me in on what ISO means. I went to that website and they only had one for the 98 sentra. i think thats the same as the 200 right (sorry ive had a nissan for about a week. ask me about a saturn and ill give you answers). Anyway, im going to go back to BB and ask another sales dude


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

ask them for a pocket for your car, the brackets thats on your factory radio take them off and put the brakets on your aftermarket radio with the pocket from BB and slid it right in


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

Ok i went to BB and i got the pocket. Now to figure out how to get the dash apart. Screws or snaps somewere? I'll figure it out. Anyway thanks for your help


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

take off the thing in the middle of the hazard and the def buttons and the rest pulls off but be carefull not to lose any of the clips. then 4 screws to tak out the factory radio


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

thanx!


----------

